# Any cubers/cubing groups in Huston?



## U3cubing (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m staying in Huston for a little while. Is there anyone around?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 26, 2021)

You can follow the Cubers of Texas and the official competitions that they do at,

https://forum.worldcubeassociation.org/t/texas/174/18


----------

